# Temp too high?



## hydroplant (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a core i7 860 2.8Ghz OC to 3.27. I am not exactly sure what kind of fan I have on the CPU, but the heatsink and fan are pretty big. I also have two intake and one big exhaust fan on the case. Anyway my question is about the temp. Core Temp shows a max temp of 77c when I play Modern Warfare and Windows Media player and ran an Everest report at the same time. Idle temp is around 36-38c. Are these safe temps or not? I attached an Everest report.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

I7 Cores typically have a max core temperature 85c. But its different with each i7 due to how they are manufactured. They will throttle between 85-99c with a core shut-off at 100c .
But still you always want some leeway so try not to go over 80c. Also the I7s work well with very little voltage increase. Whats your Vcore at?


----------



## hydroplant (Jan 20, 2009)

I think I set voltage to 1.099. Here is a snippet of cpuz if that might help.


----------



## Marmaladee (Sep 21, 2010)

core voltage seems a little low to me, but those idle temps seem fine. Mine idles at 32*C.

Check your fan is fitted correctly and if you can apply fresh thermal paste.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

The way the I7s are manufactured makes each I7 different not only in temperature but also voltage, i should of said. At stock clock i can sit my I7 @ 0.94v with no problems and with a 4ghz OC it sits at 1.20v.
By the way when OCing for an I7 make sure you have top quality RAM. Even if your not OCing the RAM the I7 and the RAM modules are directly linked so the I7 will put more demands on your RAM when OC'ed. I had 3 sticks burn out even though they weren't OC'ed.


----------

